

The FH exploit sends local IPs, hostnames & MAC to an IP in Washington DC - Revisor
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/hidden-services-current-events-and-freedom-hosting#comment-31981

======
Revisor
Here is a more in-depth analysis

[http://tsyrklevich.net/tbb_payload.txt](http://tsyrklevich.net/tbb_payload.txt)

